# CrudeL COT



## markrmau (26 February 2007)

just noticed the CL COT.

http://www.softwarenorth.net/cot/current/charts/CL.png

It looks like the producers are left with net long positions in these times of relatively soft oil prices.

How does this happen? Are oil producers really going long

Can COT reports tell you anything or are they relatively meaningless because there will always be two sides to a contract anyway.


----------

